# Ecouter la radio avec Airport Express ?



## Tchak (19 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Il semble qu'Airport Express soit très adapté pour fonctionner avec iTunes. Si je veux écouter une radio qui passe par iTunes il ne devrait pas avoir de problème, mais je voudrais écouter d'autres radios, la BBC en l'occurence qui a son propre système de diffusion, dans une autre pièce que celle ou est mon ordinateur. Y a-t-il moyen de faire cela ? Si oui, comment ? (Je n'ai pas encore de borne Airport, si ça se trouve c'est trivial mais le vendeur n'as pas su me dire).

Merci d'avance 

Tchak


----------



## Alycastre (19 Juin 2007)

Airfoil 
Pour envoyer n'importe quelle source sonore de ta machine, vers l'Airport Express

Lire


----------



## Tchak (19 Juin 2007)

Génial ! Bon c'est 25$ mais c'est exactement ce que je cherchais 

Merci Alycastre


----------

